# "Hide Post" option for Blogs



## Guild McCommunist (May 2, 2010)

A while back we had a discussion about adding a post removal feature to the Blogs for members to remove posts from their own blogs. In the end the idea was thought to be easy to abuse. I thought the idea had some potential, so here's a more revamped suggestion: a "Hide Post" option. Here's how it works...

- Users can choose to "Hide" a post in their blog. The post will be replaced with a message saying "This post has been made hidden by the OP" or something like that. There will then be an explanation as to why it was hidden as well as an option to be able to view the post.
- The post will, however, not be quotable via the "quote" buttons.
- The option can be disabled from any user by any moderator (from Mag Staff to Administrators)
- Hidden posts can be made seen again by any moderator (Mag Staff to Administrator, again)
- Blog topics can have the feature locked out, meaning only moderators can remove posts from that topic.
- Abuse of the power will not only result in the removal of it, but the usual punishments (warnings, suspensions, etc)

I think the idea should be taken into consideration. I find it unfair that, ever since there was that huge "kerfuffle" about the Blogs way back when, that people who use the Blogs seriously now pretty much out of the chance of improving privileges in the Blog section because of a select few. It's like an entire class getting detention when only a few kids were fooling around.

It's not a huge issue and it may still seem a little too "radical" for some, but it's still a suggestion I thought I should make.

EDIT: Typo.


----------



## The Catboy (May 2, 2010)

This sounds like a pretty good idea. I am for it. Although I do have a little fear would abuse this option


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 2, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> This sounds like a pretty good idea. I am for it. Although I do have a little fear would abuse this option



It's designed to be not able to be abused. If they do abuse it, the member will have this privilege disabled permanently and have any posts considered bullshit hidings to be restored by a moderator.

My only problem with it those is the extra burden to moderators. I hate piling work on them. I already mash the "Report" button enough.


----------



## The Catboy (May 2, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that is true
And know what you are talking about over using the Report button here. I do it all quite often.


----------



## UltraMagnus (May 2, 2010)

honestly, it sounds like too much effort for whoever would have to code it for the very small gains that would be made.  If you want to be able to manage your blog fully get a real one on wordpress or something.


----------



## tj_cool (May 2, 2010)

UltraMagnus said:
			
		

> honestly, it sounds like too much effort for whoever would have to code it for the very small gains that would be made.  If you want to be able to manage your blog fully get a real one on wordpress or something.


^ +1 on that

GBAtemp is a forum anyway, not an actual blogging site.
Also, I've taken a look at the Report center and you can't really call it flooded by "Blog Articles".


----------



## Danny600kill (May 2, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> UltraMagnus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Go on, show off, just because we can't look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Congrats by the way

I think the idea is good, but may be too much work


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 2, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> UltraMagnus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



People know that there's no point reporting "stupid" posts in the Blogs section, provided they're not offensive. They won't be removed just because they're dumb.

And while GBAtemp isn't a Blogging site, it still has a Blogs section, one that could use improvements.

As for the effort, we did just get a boatload of new, active staffers, and restricting the feature to troublesome members will save a majority of the time.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 2, 2010)

Meh. I think being able to remove the entire blog yourself is sufficient. And if you really want a post removed, just PM a mod about it or report said post.


----------



## Psyfira (May 2, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> People know that there's no point reporting "stupid" posts in the Blogs section, provided they're not offensive. They won't be removed just because they're dumb.


So why bother hiding posts just because they're dumb? If it's just a stupid reply then chances are the other readers will notice that anyway and ignore it. I've never understood this whole "hidden by owner" malarky, all it does is imply the poster has realised something that the blog author is trying to cover up, which in turn makes the author look worse. If you write a blog in a public forum you'll get a public response, it'll include things you don't like but that's how the world works. If you're sensitive about the issue then don't throw it out there for a load of strangers to comment on. And if it's just a stupid reply, well the internet is full of idiots who post useless rubbish, but everyone knows that too


----------



## p1ngpong (May 3, 2010)

Its just a horribly unnecessary idea Guild. All it will do in the long run is create conflict amongst members and more work for us, regardless of what meticulously thought out rule sets have been put in place. 

If a post needs to be "hidden" it must be unsuitable in some way, so really a moderator should be the only person officially dealing with it. If a blogger needs a post gone they can just use the report button. If a post is being removed or hidden for any other reason then it being unsuitable and against the rules then its removal is abuse. So with that in mind there is absolutely no reason to open up this pandoras box of self moderation to the blog section. There is no reason to justify the introduction of such a feature, and it will create a whole load of new headaches and problems that simply don't need to exist.


----------



## zuron7 (May 4, 2010)

No.

Then what use is the edit button of.


----------



## tj_cool (May 4, 2010)

zuron7 said:
			
		

> No.
> 
> Then what use is the edit button of.


I think the use would be that the Creator of the blog has more control about blog entries
Edit buttons can only be used by The creator of the post and staff


----------



## raulpica (May 4, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Its just a horribly unnecessary idea Guild. All it will do in the long run is create conflict amongst members and more work for us, regardless of what meticulously thought out rule sets have been put in place.
> 
> If a post needs to be "hidden" it must be unsuitable in some way, so really a moderator should be the only person officially dealing with it. If a blogger needs a post gone they can just use the report button. If a post is being removed or hidden for any other reason then it being unsuitable and against the rules then its removal is abuse. So with that in mind there is absolutely no reason to open up this pandoras box of self moderation to the blog section. There is no reason to justify the introduction of such a feature, and it will create a whole load of new headaches and problems that simply don't need to exist.


+1 for p1ngy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It'd just actually create a lot of headaches and conflicts between members, who could feel personally attacked by something like that. It's better to just use the Report button for situations like the one you described, Guild. 
After all, that's why us mods are here for, right?


----------



## Costello (May 4, 2010)

why don't you use this?
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=module&am...p;action=manage

when you "delete" a blog entry from that page, it doesn't actually get deleted (it's made invisible to anyone, even you)
to have it re-enabled, if you want so, contact a mod ...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 4, 2010)

@Costello: But I don't really like essentially forfeiting a blog because a few people derailed it. But I do usually lock my blogs if they become too stupid or what not.

Well, after having a huge increase in mods and already seeing improvements in the Blog section, I guess this isn't really needed. More EoF worthy Blog posts are being moved to the EoF and with more people on the job, it's easier to manage removals and essentially pester the mods


----------

